# Rack and Pinion noise when steering wheel is turned back and forth



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

I have a 2011 Cruze LTZ RS. I noticed this AM that the rack and pinion makes a clicking noise when I turn the wheel back and forth. At first I though it was a bad CV Joint. But, the noise is present regardless if the car is moving or not. I don't know what it could be.. I can feel the click when I touch the tie rod or even the control arm. This is only apparent on the left side. I had the rack and pinion replaced a few months ago under the GM factory recall. 

Could I possibly have another "bad" rack?

Please advise.

Thank you.

Craig Lambert
Phoenix, AZ


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Well Jax is getting old. You might want to bring it back to the dealer who did your recall work. Others have had similar problems but what was done on the rack & pinion recall again?


----------



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

The rack was replaced because it was "sticking" when driven a long distance in a straight line, like on the freeway. The ENTIRE rack was replaced, which cured the aforementioned. What I am experiencing is new as of today.

I can email a video of the noise if you want to send me your email address or email me a [email protected].. I tried to upload here. But, I receive a message stating it's too large.. It's 10 seconds long.


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

If you only have to turn the steering wheel a little for it to click, then I'd take a look at that tie rod end.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

craig85006 said:


> The rack was replaced because it was "sticking" when driven a long distance in a straight line, like on the freeway. The ENTIRE rack was replaced, which cured the aforementioned. What I am experiencing is new as of today.
> 
> I can email a video of the noise if you want to send me your email address or email me a [email protected].. I tried to upload here. But, I receive a message stating it's too large.. It's 10 seconds long.


A Youtube link will work. Or send it to me and I'll throw it on my YT account. Shoot me a PM if you want to go that route.

I would suspect tie rods or something before the rack itself.


----------



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

Hello. Here is a the link to the video I uploaded to YouTube.. I have noticed that when I start to move, the noise goes away. The noise is most apparent when stopped or backing up very slowing, like out of a parking stall.

https://youtu.be/at2XfqkMnEA


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

My first thought is one of the rack mounting bushings is either loose or not properly seated.
I'd be inclined to demonstrate this for the shop that replaced the rack since they were the installers.....

On another note, how bout going to a normal size font......giant letters are a bit startling in the morning heh heh.

Rob


----------



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

Sorry. The default fault is a bit small for me. he, he .. Anyway, I dropped the car off this AM to the dealership who who replaced the rack in June. So, we'll see what it finds. Hopefully, I will know in a few hours... I did the front brakes on Sunday, and I know everything is tight. I don't think it's a brake issue.. The noise is present regardless if I have the brake pedal depressed.


----------



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

Has the car repaired. Turned out to be a loose bolt at the knuckle/spindle .. All good now!


----------

